# 10/8 report - AJs, ARS, Mingo, Scamp & Triggers



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to take a father & son from Georgia on Friday. Son's 1st trip in the GOM.

2 for 4 on AJ's - both 32", ARS galore 10 - 12 lbs, Mingos out the wazoo!

Scamp needed about 20 more minutes of maturity to be legal (they were all too close to call), triggers were born yesterday. Only measured one, the rest was no need. Didn't know they came that small???

All but the ARS came from public stuff Southeast.

Great day!


----------



## costaricachris (Sep 23, 2010)

good thing marine patrol didn't see that aj.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

costa (3 posts)... did I miss the memo about a season closing or do I need to post pictures with a tape measure from now on?

Don't like the hold them behind you pose? How about we pose with our arms extended in front as far as we can and claim it was 40". Would that make you feel better?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

dude you can say what you want but theres no way you could stretch that close to 30....http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/tuna-snapper-ajs-oct-8-a-76109/
look there and the one on the left was 32".........if i were you it as an almaco then not AS many people will say something about it


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

You two are examples of why some people do not post pics in here.

The fish was "U" shaped from sitting in that cooler, with his tail out and he is being held behind the fisherman with the fish angled back.

I have contributed a long time to this forum and should not have to explain myself nor should be called a liar.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

And, if I'm tempted to stretch a fish, it's no stinking AJ. It would have been all the scamp we released successfully


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice fish swhiting. Congratulations on a good day. I see what you are talking about. don't let it bother you.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Swhiting dont worry about the haters. THEY ARE THE REASON YOU DONT SEE RECEESS REPORTS ANYMORE. Check GCFC.com for fishing reports.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lot of people left this forum because of this shi!!. somebody can't be happy unless they're downing a good day fishing. so what if it's undersized. the conservation department will eventually get them. if you don't work for the ffwcc.....keep yo' mouth shut. :thumbup:

jack


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Steve dont let the haters get to you man. Any way were did you get the ars? DO you have a new honey hole? That aj looked 40inches to me man. would like to see ars pics(ps did you try crazy fish for the grouper?) I got 4 ars 2 /10pounders 2 /12pounders- trigers 3/4/5-pounder -3 groupers10/7/4-pounders.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

ALM: I just so happen to know a guy that hooked me up with those ARS  Yes, that is a good spot. 

The AJs & grouper came off the bridge rubble. Forgot to mention a few kings mixed in. Never got to see them though. We were trying for bonita bait and were not using leaders. Fun sounds while it lasted though.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish...........we don't post our trips on here anymore either. I used to enjoy the hell out of this site until it went commercial. Have had no trouble on the GCFC site.........haven't seen any bickering and everyone seems to just enjoy talking about fishing. Try it!!


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

any catch is a great one , just joined the forum an all i see is people being negative about other posts , cant we all just get along . nice fish


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

fulish850 said:


> any catch is a great one , just joined the forum an all i see is people being negative about other posts , cant we all just get along . nice fish


yes, we all get along on the gulfcoastfishingconnection.com.
it's great. come join us. no bickering. no sizing fish. just post your fishing adventures and everybody reads the wonderful experiences you had.
this forum (pff) is just to post bs or to complain about bs. 
i like to read the funny papers (pff) as well as the news paper (gcfc).

jack


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

im not hating i just dont like seeing people keep ILLEGAL fish ansd they have the balls to post it on a public forum....as for the bend in the fish unless were looking at two different pics that 26in aj would fit perfectly with no problem in that cooler i guess directly under it since the fish was behind the angler


----------



## capt_dalton (Mar 25, 2008)

So, just so everyone is on board - ya measure AJ from the tip of the nose to the FORK of the tail, not the pinched end of the tips. Not bashing, just saying. Can't tell ya how many folks I have shown that at the dock. Same thing on triggers, 14" to the FORK, not the end of the streamers. You know if you're doing it right.

Pinch the tails on red snapper, grouper, beeliners, mangrove, lane snapper, IF you need to. Everybody has one of those days.

No need to bitch each other out. The picture might be misleading. At any rate, I am positive it is or will be eaten. Enjoy it!


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Well said Capt. Pictures can be misleading and I think we all get frustrated on the size limits these days of AJ's and triggerfish and many people are also not aware you measure both of these species to the fork- I can tell you I get frustrated pulling 28 inch after 28 inch AJ over the side of the boat only to watch flipper eat them as they are released. There is obiously a lot of flawed 'science' out there and a lot of the regs are pushed out as a one size fits all for different species. Neither AJs or Triggerfish are fish that are commonly 'culled' because they (especially AJ's) tend to be very similar size within a school and given wreck/reef.

Anyway, as the Capt. pointed out, I am sure he will be eatened and enjoyed regardless if he is under or over 30 inches.


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> yes, we all get along on the gulfcoastfishingconnection.com.
> it's great. come join us. no bickering. no sizing fish. just post your fishing adventures and everybody reads the wonderful experiences you had.
> this forum (pff) is just to post bs or to complain about bs.
> i like to read the funny papers (pff) as well as the news paper (gcfc).
> ...


I checked it out and now I'm out of HERE.


----------

